# Starting fresh in very poor fields



## Daves99a (Oct 18, 2021)

We have 3 hayfields that have become predominantly overrun with Dogbane and Milkweed and many other bad weeds, even blackberries and young locust trees over the last few years, We previously bush hogged the fields to keep them clean but allowed some folks to make hay which seems to have accelerated the growth of these two pest species milkweed and especially dogbane. The fields have never been sprayed or limed in years so we are looking at liming, which we will do in the coming weeks. Soil tests show a pH around 5. I plan on buying a sprayer to treat the fields in the next few months - at least before spring. We have no delusions of grandeur as to what will be baled (Now by us this coming summer) in the coming next few years, but want to be able to make high quality small bale hay from these fields eventually. I am thinking that there will be a spring treatment (24D?) and a treatment of something (Maybe 24D / Dicamba) after the first cutting this summer. In Southwest PA for location. What would you use to start the process in the spring? Does the 24D/dicamba after 1st cutting sound correct?


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

You may not need to wait until spring. The best time to kill some weeds is a fall spraying. State AG publications will tell you best spray timing. If you don't have spray equipment, a contract sprayer usually only charges about $6 per acre and can do it in a few hours (versus buying a sprayer and learning how to use it). Overseeding, in very early spring and letting frost seeding put it in the ground is a good option. Just offering a few ideas to get you ahead of the curve. Apparently you have the soil test which is a key part of the plan. Good luck, there is more than one way to skin a cat. I have had fairly good results on milk weed and dogbane after the first cutting. They grow up taller than the hay and let you focus the spray or use a wiper. If you plan to sell the hay off the farm be careful not to use herbicides that have long term residuals that prohibit hay movement.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would quickly go after anything you can get with a combo of roundup and something that gets woody stu like remedy. Then decide if you want to plant in spring or wai till fall. Teff in next season would also be an option followed by orchard grass planting in early September 2022


----------



## Spazzoni (May 6, 2021)

I had the same problem as you this year taking over the family farm. Neglected fields infested with milkweed and dogbane, ivy, berries, Broomsedge, Foxtail, etc. 5.2-5.4 ph and low in just about everything else. I mowed the fields off last Fall, but had no idea how bad the fields actually were until this spring.

24D/Dicamba works well, but it's not a spray once and it's gone deal. I sprayed multiple times this year. It comes back less and less with each spray. I'm hoping it's gone with another year of spraying, but i won't get my hopes up. It's very persistent.

I'm in Southcentral PA and we had our first cutting 3 week of May this year. It was right before the dogbane/milkweed went to flower. A couple weeks after teh first cut the weeds came back hot and heavy. 

This first year we limed the fields at 2T/acre, spread some manure after first cut, and broadleaf spray. I would of loved to have spread fertilizer, but with the cost and time invested already in the fields it just wasn't in the budget this year. More manure this Fall, then soil test next year and Fertilizer after first cut 2022 probably for us.

Will eventually add a preemergent to the process to help with the foxtail.

If your weeds are still green and growing you can spray them now. If you do not have a sprayer yet find a local farmer to help you out. if you can get on the fields early Spring when the milkweed is starting to grow and still small you can spray before the first cutting. Or mow and bale with the hay, then spray after first cut. Getting the soil in shape should also help.

Good luck!


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

After thinking a bit more about your situation, and your mention of briars and locust trees, I think oh a fall spraying would be a good idea. That way you would have the woody plants (crossbow?) killed before you (roll?) hay in the spring. As for the hemp dogbane, it is usually not evident in first cutting. It comes in strong in Mid-summer so a spraying after first cutting would be a good time to get it. Be careful with the dicamba, Google "dicamba and neighbors", it has caused a lot of hard feelings, and lawsuits because it can drift, and kill crops on neighboring farms. Getting the lime spread soon is a good plan because it takes time to be effective.


----------

